# Snow Plow Subs needed West Side Indy



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

Looking for plow trucks or skid steers. Reply to [email protected].


----------



## Skaggs Lawn Care (Sep 10, 2004)

Still looking. Call at 317-679-9620 (office manager) if interested.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

I have 2 trucks one straight blade and one boss vxt.. whats the pay rate and how many hours?


----------

